

Pacman in HTMTL5 - pablospr
http://www.romancortes.com/ficheros/pacman_css.html

======
bentruyman
What part of it is HTML5? <http://i.v3n.us/8YeR>

EDIT: This is just plain 'ol CSS & JavaScript like we've been using for years.
Unlike this implementation:
<http://arandomurl.com/2010/07/25/html5-pacman.html>

~~~
nvictor
i closed the source tab at <?xml...

------
docmarionum1
What is this, pacifist Pacman? I can't eat the ghosts! (And they can't eat
me.)

